# Spalted Elm



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Sorry so long on the pics....we've been Blessed and busy in my construction business....priorities first then play.

I've never seen spalting in elm....BUT if this is how it all does I WANT MORE!!!! It's got beautiful lines and the parts that usually don't change are as they greyed in the weather as siding then skip/highlight planed.
Please enjoy these pics....it DEFINITELY was a surprise to me in the color.
Log size was 13-15" in Width and 98" in length.
Log 1:


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

*Log 2*

This is the other section of log.

My computer is taking some slow spells BUT I'm going to attempt getting all pics posted on my website....when I do I post the link.

These are 113" in length and up to 12-14" in width.

Please enjoy.


----------



## mikeswoods (May 18, 2009)

Amazing blend of colors---I could hang that on the wall just to look at.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

mikeswoods said:


> Amazing blend of colors---I could hang that on the wall just to look at.


I'll agree with that. Most woods need a little something to make them pop but I could just look at that as it is.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Wow, that is some of the most beautiful spalting I have seen, gorgeous wood.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

BigJim said:


> Wow, that is some of the most beautiful spalting I have seen, gorgeous wood.


Thanks BigJim.....On your slogan...you may have to "aim low, THEIR on SHETLONS!!!" LOL!!!


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

I got all these pics to my website... http://www.tsmfarms.com/new-and-hot-off-the-mill.html 
Thanks and enjoy.


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

It is beautiful but I've worked w/ elm and it's tougher than oak.

Yeah, a wall hanging would work, or a fireplace mantle.

(Computer was down for 10 days. Glad to be back)


----------



## bond3737 (Nov 13, 2009)

man I gotta say I love the way you cut lumber. The stuff most people wont touch you go right after. You have a woodturners spirit me thinks Love it when you get such great rewards for your efforts. Lets hang out again soon, gotta perty piece of walnut waiting for ya


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks Aard and Bond.... Aard I'm glad you got the comp going again. I just sliced up a few pieces of the burnt cherry root for a friend some knife scales (handles) along with walnut crotch and hard maple curl.

Bond, yea I want to see some more of your awesome turnings....it's getting boring around here....reading alot of talk but not much pics of purtys!!!

Glad ya'll doing good.


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

That's some nice spalting for Elm. Nice boards Tim.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Allen I can't wait to see that cherry you just posted sawn!!! WOW!!!


----------

